# improve skills -surgery



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

can we have some tips from the surgeons here please...thanks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

For actual surgical technique or tips on studying surgery?


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

actual surgical skills.. because here we will be given the chance to work on animals like rabbits and dogs for surgery next semester i think so


----------

